# sirius



## rob vazquez 14 (Sep 23, 2007)

i have a sirius conductor i have connected via optical and it doesnt sound clear.i was told that i put the antenna on outside my window sill that should fix problem.i have a good signal inside just want to know why it sounds like this. thanks rob


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Need more information...not even sure what you're saying. Yes, your antenna has to have a view of the sky, but I don't feel like that actually has anything to do with what you're asking.


----------



## rob vazquez 14 (Sep 23, 2007)

i have a good signal but it sound like is not clear like the internet side of the sound.like cd im on hold as i write this and the guy is telling me that with the antenna having a clear view of the sky should fix sound problems.


----------



## jeffandgina2000 (Jan 6, 2008)

rob vazquez 14 said:


> i have a good signal but it sound like is not clear like the internet side of the sound.like cd im on hold as i write this and the guy is telling me that with the antenna having a clear view of the sky should fix sound problems.


sounds right


----------

